# cave run bbq & blues fest



## gypsyseagod (Jun 9, 2007)

http://www.caverunblues.com/index.php?id=393   i may try to do this 1, it looks fun & close to home


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 9, 2007)

Ques + Blues + People = PARTY. Go for it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks like it going to be alot of fun! I'd go for it!


----------

